
Vietnam managed to keep its Covid-19 death toll “at zero” - finphil
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/asia/coronavirus-vietnam-intl-hnk/index.html
======
cmurf
Americans even lack the capacity to be humiliated about the facts: free market
unpreparedness, and slow to react; government unpreparedness, slow to react
and frequently in denial; the death toll itself. Are Americans just
overwhelmed with the obvious extent of the incompetency? Or is it cognitive
dissonance?

While Italy was at it's peak, Americans seemed to be "won't happen here, we're
just better at this." At every turn there's goal post shifting. Oh well,
they're just old people. Oh well, they just have pre-existing conditions. Oh
well, whataboutism traffic accidents. Oh well, the economy matters more.

Of all the things America seems to have lost, it's honesty. It can't even
self-assess, let alone self-correct. For anything.

